# ¿Cómo se llama el cable? ¿De qué tipo es?



## filo2700 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hola a todos...
Estoy tratando de fabricarme una antena para WI-FI y vi que algunos amigos consiguieron un cable especial para colocarle conectores del tipo SMA.
El mismo cable lo he visto dentro de los Routers inalámbricos  saliendo de la etapa de transmisión hasta el conector SMA de la antena.
Es un cable muy fino coaxial, pero de un formato muy raro que todavia aca donde vivo ninguna casa de electrónica lo tiene.
El mismo es de color claro, casi color cobre y es muy flexible y se ve que es ideal para este tipo de aplicaciones.
Si alguno me puede decir como se llama y donde se puede comprar, por favor me lo comunica por PM o simplemente respondiendo a este tag.

Un gran abrazo para todos.


----------



## Residente (Feb 15, 2008)

Hay te dejo ese recorte espero te sirva ; es del foro de zero13 sobre wifi.

_RG 58 (muy comun, utilizado para Ethernet): 1 dB por metro. 







RG 213 (el mas gordo, muy comun): 0.6 dB por metro.







LMR-400/HDF-400: 0.22 dB/m

IEEE 802.3 (coaxial amarillo grueso para Ethernet) 0.3 dB/m


Sin duda me quedo con el LMR-400/HDF-400 que comparandolo en grosor es identico al RG-213, pero estos tipo 400 tienen bastante menos perdida alrededor de 0.4 dBi's por metro... aunque son un pelin mas caro... pero merece la pena cuando tengais que hacer largas tiradas de cable._


----------



## filo2700 (Feb 16, 2008)

Gracias *Residente*!
Esos cables ya los tengo vistos, pero no son los que estoy buscando....tecomento que soy radioaficionado y conozco algo de cables, pero justamente estoy buscando cables como los de este tipo
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-33017458-pigtail-ufl-a-n-hembra-sma-rp-_JM_
como se ven en la foto el cable ya tiene un conector SMA en el extremo, lo que yo busco es el cable en si, solamente....
De todos modos sigo esperandoa que me den una mano
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

La alternativa "Legal" y seria seria lo que te comenta "Residente" esta es "La otra"

¿ Que distancia tienes entre hasta la antena ?, Si esta es solo un par de metros. 

Atensión Peligro ! Inmediatamente despues de este comentario viene una "CHAPUZA"

Colocale cable blindado ultraflexible de audio (Microfono), no es apropiado para altas frecuencias, pero si tu tienes poco recorrido puede andar. Incluso recuerdo haber visto unos transparentes con alma de teflon que se parecerian a los que tu viste.

Averigua en las casas que venden audio profecional en la calle Parana por la zona de Congreso por un muy buen cable de microfono

Si alguien pregunta quien dijo de poner cable de microfono en una antena WI-FI, ! Yo no fui ¡


Alternativa profecional y seria:
Cable coaxial de instrumental: es ultraflexible, bajas perdidas y de poco diametro (Precio importante y extremadamente dificil de conseguir)


Saludos


----------



## JV (Feb 16, 2008)

El cable que se usa en las antenas de GPS es el RG-174, que es fino y muy flexible. Aparte usan conectores SMA.

Saludos..


----------



## Residente (Feb 16, 2008)

Si parece que el cable es el rg-174 como dice JV, pero para hacerte un pigtail puedes usar los otros, quizás te sea mas difícil encontralo, yo uso el Rg-58 para mi antena con un conector sma y funcionar, funciona.
Te dejo un enlace de cómo hacerte el pigtail, también hay una tabla de comparación de los cables que se utilizan para wifi, aunque el 174 no esta…

http://hwagm.elhacker.net/pigtail/pigtail.htm

Saludos.


----------

